# Removing shifter knob



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

On my 70', anyone know how to remove the automatic shifter knob off the shifter? I may have to remove the console and in order to get to the shifting mechanism I have to get the console off and the knob is in the way. The service manual shows how to assemble it but it doesn't state how to remove it.

My gear shift is not lining up properly, when in D it is in the N position, when in S its in the D position. When I put it in P, the car wanted to stay in R. I adjusted the shift cable at the transmission and was able to get the gear shift close to the proper position but when tightening it up the shifter reverted back to the misaligned position from N on down to L. I noticed the cables plastic sheath came out of the crimped portion which may be the reason. I have a new shift cable coming but I need to access under the console so I can attach the cable to the shift portion. I dunno if I can unscrew the console and twist it out of the way or not as I haven't tried it.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

With the shifter in Park, you should be able to pop the center cap off of the shifter with a screwdriver. Then there is a retaining clip which may or may not come off with the cap.

There are two snap rings that you will need to remove. The upper one lets you take the shift knob off, the lower one needs to come off only if you plan on removing the console (which you do). 

When reinstalling the shift knob, just go in the reverse order.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BobG said:


> With the shifter in Park, you should be able to pop the center cap off of the shifter with a screwdriver. Then there is a retaining clip which may or may not come off with the cap.
> 
> There are two snap rings that you will need to remove. The upper one lets you take the shift knob off, the lower one needs to come off only if you plan on removing the console (which you do).
> 
> When reinstalling the shift knob, just go in the reverse order.


Thanks Bob


----------

